# PubMed- Postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome after travelers' diarrhea - a cohort study.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome after travelers' diarrhea - a cohort study.*

Neurogastroenterol Motil. 2015 May 25;

Authors: Schwille-Kiuntke J, Enck P, Polster AV, Gaile M, Kremsner PG, Zanger P

Abstract
BACKGROUND: There is sound evidence for the role of gastrointestinal infections in the development of postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome (PI-IBS), but understanding the interaction between mental factors and the infection remains incomplete. This study aims to (i) assess the occurrence of PI-IBS in a cohort of patients with self-reported travelers' diarrhea (TD), (ii) assess risk factors for PI-IBS development, and (iii) investigate the prognosis of PI-IBS after 1 year.
METHODS: Patients consulting the travel clinic at the University Hospital Tuebingen, Germany (in 2009 and 2010) were identified from records and questioned in follow-ups in 2011 and 2012. We used the Rome III modular questionnaire to assess IBS, the Hospital Anxiety and Depression Scale to assess anxiety and depression, and the Patient Health Questionnaire to assess somatization.
KEY RESULTS: We identified 529 eligible subjects from the clinical records. Of 135 subjects (age: 36.6 ± 14.6 years, 58.5% female) included in the study sample 6.7% (95% CI 3.0-11.1) had PI-IBS. We found more females (88.9% vs 56.3%, p = 0.08) and younger age subjects (mean 29.3 vs 37.1 years, p = 0.02) among the PI-IBS subjects. A multivariable regression model revealed vomiting at baseline and high somatization scores as strong and independent PI-IBS risk factors. One year later PI-IBS occurrence decreased to 3.3% (three cases of 90).
CONCLUSIONS & INFERENCES: Our findings underline the close linkage of mental and somatic processes for the manifestation of PI-IBS. Screening for psychiatric comorbidities in patients with severe gastrointestinal infections may allow identifying groups at high risk for PI-IBS.

PMID: 26009981 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

